# Please help with calibration



## CachetRecords (Mar 15, 2012)

I am running a presonus 16.4.2 FireWire into my laptop,
How would I go about doing the sound card calibration. I can't seem to figure it out.:dontknow:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

To accomplish a soundcard calibration, the input you’re going to use for your measurement mic is looped via a cable to the output you will use to feed to your speaker system. Have you reviewed the Help Files?

That said, you can probably do without a calibration. Devices like your Presonus are typically of sufficient quality to have virtually flat frequency response from 20 Hz - 20 kHz.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

